# one more move



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Its official.. Dice is going to be bought out. I'm extremely unhappy with this. I'd have told Dice he was a major part of the trade... and the reason we went through with the deal was so we'd have him be the first big off the bench. Retire or play for Denver. But thats not the case.

So we are at a crossroads. We have big shot billups. We have an impressively healthy Nene at the moment. We've got to address front court depth and I think we are missing a piece.
The most obvious move I would try and make is to bring in John Salmons and Shelden Williams. One way to accomplish this is to send them Hunter and Atkins plus some kind of pick compensation. The Kings are in clearly a rebuild mode and its unlikely either player is part of the long term plan to rebuild after the trade of Ron Artest.
Bringing in Salmons still allows the Nuggets to bring in offense off the bench with Smith without starting Dahntay Jones. I personally want Jones out of the starting lineup. 
Of course we won the game tonight but at the end of the game the Nuggets darn near blew it by not getting back on defense when the refs missed a foul call on billups. Salmons brings some defensive and overall very solid play to finally solidfy the two guard along with Billups in the backcourt.
My only other suggestion is to wait til Jan. 1 and trade Kleiza and Hunter for Ben Gordon. But then we'd still need to make a move to land a backup big.
Maybe ship Atkins and 2nd rounder to Minnesota for Craig Smith


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i agree that we are a "6th man" away. we need a guy who can score. doesnt matter if hes a 2 or a 4, but we need one more guy.

i like kleiza for just about anybody. david lee would be sexy. mike miller, delonte west, barbosa etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. u name it. we need that last piece. kleiza sucks and it would be a perfect time to trade him. if we dont, we will probably give this guy the mle next year which would be crazy stupid...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I actually like Kleiza, but we do need something...extra.

It's obvious we need to trade Atkins and Hunter, but what can you really get for them? Salmons would be nice, but I like the Craig Smith idea...we need antoher big in the paint.

I'm sure we'll sign Juwan Howard again, but is he the best we can get down there? No. 

I"d LOVE to bring in David Lee or even trade for Luke Walton. We need a scorer who is a hustler, too.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I'm ok with hanging onto Kleiza if he'll sign a fair extension. But even in addition to that another piece is needed. Its like back when we had Dre. We didn't need to trade for a superstar...we just needed another piece at the two...Raja Bell Mo Pete, etc.
Now we just need another piece and if we can get a backup big I'd say at wing would be great. That includes a Ben Gordon or Salmons. I don't mind Barbosa at all either. Teams can dump hunter at the end of the year and Atkins and the end of the following (or buy him out) so I suspect when you pair pick compensation with that (since we clearly aren't drafting anyone) it will be enough to draw several curious teams.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

im pretty confident we are gonna get a solid addition to this team for the TE next offseason. a josh smith, okafor, calibre player.

right now we need scoring off the bench. best option is a 4 who can put the ball in hoop. but i would def. take a 2 guard who can play defense and also put the ball in the hoop, so that we can justify playing JR off the bench. i HATE that we have scrubs like dahntay jones, anthony carter, and linas kleiza playing big minutes with chauncey, melo, and nene, while JR gets stuck with pure crap off the bench and is asked to do waaaaay too much.

i like that salmons idea. i think he is a very good fit to start next to chauncey and melo because of his defense and his ability to run the floor and finish. plus he can play 30 minutes a night at the 1, 2, or 3 and we all know he can score anytime he wants.

kleiza + atkins for salmons
kleiza + late 1st for david lee

these are good options that will help out RIGHT NOW. then we will see what we do with the TE next season...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

hmmm me and Pac agree. thats good.
I'm not going to stop ranting on about Salmons until the Nuggets make a move to add a piece. Sorry guys.
Shelden Williams and Salmons for two expiring contracts we dont use plus a first round dp would be great for both parties.
But I'm open minded. I'm a big D Lee fan. Just get Jones the f out of the starting lineup.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Dahntay Jones is playing great.

AVeraging over 10 ppg when he starts, and his D is terrific.
Why hate on the Dookie?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Dahntay Jones is playing great.
> 
> AVeraging over 10 ppg when he starts, and his D is terrific.
> Why hate on the Dookie?


he's a world class athlete making a living playing basketball. 39% FG percentage on around 9ppg over 20 minutes. definiately a defensive specialist. another problem is on offense teams don't really need to focus on his jumper. not hating on him. its just we wont be contending with him starting at the 2.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol jones sucks. hes seriously overrated defensively by all of u guys. hes decent defensively, thats it. hes also a turnover machine and pretty much 100% useless on offense unless its a freebee on the break.

id rather start balk at the 2. much better defender.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

also i dont think lee is a possibility. he would only be a rental because there is no way we can give him the contract he wants (and will get) next season.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Link: http://www.nba.com/nuggets/news/nugs_waive_mcdyess_111008.html


----------

